# 1985 pickup strange behavior



## RobertClark4777 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 1985 Nissan 720 Pickup (2WD 2.4L 2BL with dual ignition). 

The truck was cutting in and out almost as if we turned the igition switch off then back on. We let the truck sit for a few months and I'm trying to get it working again. It was still acting up so I replaced the fuel filter and checked the fuel pump. The pump was working fine so I decided to check the electrical system. I replaced the plugs, plug wires and distributor cap and rotor. 

The truck would run for around 60 seconds and then stop. It appeared that after 60 seconds it wasn't getting any spark. I replaced the ignition coils and it still won't start. I've checked and there is no juice coming from the new coils. If I let it set for a day, I'll get power to coils but only for 60 seconds and then nothing.

Is there something further back in the electrical system that could be cutting off the juice to the coils...?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a ignition relay, behind the batt, might even check the ignition switch...
I know the trig units (blk box on the dist) would kill the engine, but I never seen one that did it after such a short time..


----------

